# I deleted Picasa



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

It came with the computer and it's a program I never used. I think it's pretty much oudated now, anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

Picassa hasn't worked here for months.. it was discontinued  as an App by google...


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2020)

What was it?


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Photo viewing and editing program.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

rut roh shaggy...lol

i don't know what version of paint i have but it do suck.


----------

